# mega transport needed from MK41 7HN to SE2 OUW



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Catcuddles Sanctuary 
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place?not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Handover form
Are fuel costs are available? some fuel costs are available, please let us know how much you would require if you need fuel costs paid.

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:3 
Type/Breed: 1 very heavily pregnant cat and 2 x kittens
Name(s):not known
Sex:Mum female kittens not known
Age(s):not known
Colours:not known
Neutered:no
Vaccinated: no
Any known medical issues: none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:These are currently at the vets and need to be out in the next 24 hours as they are at risk.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode MK41 7HN
Location End: County & Postcode SE2 OUW

Map
MK41 7HN, UK to London SE2 0UW, UK - Google Maps

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

If you think you can help with any of this route, please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link
Urgent transport needed from MK41 7HN to SE2 OUW

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just hoping someone in the area comes forward to transport these little ones.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I do too


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Come on guys, surely there is someone in the MK4 area


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just bumping to the top. Please, please can someone help these little ones?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for bumping this for us Ang but I am happy to say we sorted this and they are all now safe in rescue


----------

